# Why can you delete some posts but not others?



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2015)

I just got into pointless back and forth on a thread in For Sale section. Announced I'd delete my posts (which was ineffectual, as that post also got a reply, quoting me again, and decreasing the signal to noise ratio). Anyway....

There's no "delete" button under any of those posts. In other threads, even weeks old, I can still delete my posts. 

Is it an oversight, or policy? I'm curious, mostly.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Aug 2015)

I believe the Classified's is a protected area so that all information is available to the seller and buyer and so that people can not edit and delete things after the event so to speak. But I could be wrong, however, it would make sense to protect all concerned.


----------



## winjim (24 Aug 2015)

It makes sense to ensure there's transparency where money's involved, I guess?

I feel like buying the item in question just to put that thread out of its misery.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2015)

well, I can reduce each post to a punctuation mark, so total history is not preserved.

Probably @SatNavSaysStraightOn is right, it just doesn't make sense unless you can't edit posts as well. But maybe it keeps things a little more transparent.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Aug 2015)

You may be able to edit it for a set time, but we can restore it all back to how it was if necessary.


----------



## Shaun (24 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> well, I can reduce each post to a punctuation mark, so total history is not preserved.



You can, but myself and the moderator team can undo that and freeze you out of the thread to stop any further edits so that what you have said in the thread is visible to all.

The classifieds forum is specifically time-limited for edits to protect members from anyone who posts information and then later tries to change it or deny they have posted it; such as prices or promises of delivery / extras or claims regarding quantity or quality of items.

We have a very successful and well run classifieds that is relatively trader free and have very few issues regarding sales - transparent discussion is a key part of that. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

